# Watch your step...



## skiboarder72 (Apr 23, 2008)

Took this the other night while on a walk, taken with my 10-20mm, D300, with a little bump up in contrast/tones.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice shot
Would be nicer if it was more centered.


----------



## sordidsentinel (Apr 23, 2008)

The old dock really stands out, as if superimposed.  Almost unreal.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks guys, ugh yea it is buggin me that its a little off center now...


----------



## wilson007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great shot! Awesome contrast throughout the shot. 

Did you align the shot to end of the dock? The opposite side beach is tilted. You might want to try aligning it to that white strip.


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting shot! I would try a lower angle on this shot, where the dock would be the only focal point. Maybe the hand rail support boards could frame the shot. Then, by focusing on the broken board, you could have excellent DOF and eliminate the off center and beach issues.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 26, 2008)

great ideas guys!


----------



## Roger (Apr 26, 2008)

nice shot, good perspective and the tones work well....agree a lower angle would be worth trying. Also the increase in contrast has left a halo around the top part of the jetty and the centre section of the trees.


----------



## 12321 (Apr 27, 2008)

i like this one... def better than the one in the other post...   i wanna see a night photo of this, with color...


----------



## poplarparkfilms (Apr 27, 2008)

sick photo


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.. a night photo isn't going to happen as that would be major tresspassing then and theres no lights nearby


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, love the shot.


----------



## AlbinoAlligator (Apr 27, 2008)

What's with the tower in the upper right corner? It looks like an interesting subject as well.
!


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice. I think it looks great. Sorry, no critique to offer...


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 28, 2008)

AlbinoAlligator said:


> What's with the tower in the upper right corner? It looks like an interesting subject as well.
> !



it was just a wire holder thing, the dock was way better, thanks!


----------



## NikFan1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Love it, nuff said:thumbup:


----------



## SBlanca (May 2, 2008)

like the shot but as someone said a lower perspective could've changed it


----------

